# Winnipeg Zoo



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

python snakes







12ft plus one of them anyway..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn 12footer...do you have anymore updates of your reds at the zoo?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn 12footer...do you have anymore updates of your reds at the zoo?


yes i do,:nod: as usually not the best quality though







that glass is thick like hell. i will put them in the end.








dwarf croc....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rbp juvenile's


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

cool!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

your reds are looking good
and nice snake shots


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys :nod: those snakes are so big that the camera just loves them and they were easy to get close too. i would never in my life get close to one of them without a 1'' glass inbetween us


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pics John, thanks for sharing :smile:

Man, your reds are really doing great there, don't they


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thePACK said:


> damn 12footer...do you have anymore updates of your reds at the zoo?


yea how are they now? get some videos of them


----------

